#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > ORGANISATIE FORUM >  >  Onweer, en dan....

## Mattheusvz

Gisteravond was het weer eens zover. Heel Nederland werd toch enigzins overvallen door hevig noodweer; heftige buien gepaard gaande met stevig onweer, bliksems en donderslagen. Wij stonden deze avond in een feesttent ergens in Friesland en ook bij ons donderde, bliksemde en regende het vollop. Al snel rees de vraag wat te doen in deze situatie. En, het laat zich raden, toen kwamen de verhalen los..... Mijn vraag is nu hoe mede-forummers hier tegen aan kijken. Wat is nu het gevaar bij onweer, en dan vooral bij blikseminslag?

----------


## moderator

Onderwerp even verplaatst naar het "organisatie" forum.

Een organisatie die in haar draaiboek geen hoofdstuk calamiteiten, bijzondere weersomstandigheden heeft opgenomen mag van mij bij het grof vuil....

Spanning met goede aarde? Tent wat de waterhoeveelheid/sneeuwlast kan weestaan: party on!

----------


## DJ-Jan

Mijn eigen huis is gisteren overstroomd.... :Frown: 
Gelukkig stond mijn apparatuur op de eerste verdieping  :Big Grin:

----------


## AJB

Ik heb als lichtontwerper genoten van de werkelijk beeldschone bliksem. Moest op het hevigste moment 2,5 uur autorijden en was compleet impressed door de prachtige natuur  :Smile: 

Verder zijn er risico's: voornamelijk gezond verstand en gevalletje overmacht.

----------


## metalteacher

Zo was ik gisteren op het Stonehenge festival, alwaar de geluidsman besloot ermee op te houden vanwege de onweer. Daarna konden we Entombed aanschouwen op het binnenpodium van de Buze. Dat was toch wel een geval van overmacht voor de organisatie, de oplossing was goed. Maarjah de Buze is toch wel erg klein voor een dergelijke band. En wat moet je er nu van vinden. Voor de bezoekers is het gewoon kut natuurlijk, voor de technici valt ook iets te zeggen, maar ik hoop wel dat een volgend jaar de geluidsapparatuur beter droog wordt gehouden, dat men bij dergelijke zaken wel gewoon door kan gaan. Ik herinner me nog een Dynamo in het Goffert Park alwaar ik naar een optreden van Iron Maiden stond te kijken tot de knieen in de bagger, maar met het onweer erbij was het een erg gave metalshow.

----------


## jans

Ik ben het met de moderator eens dat er voor dergelijke situaties een draaiboek dient te zijn.
Wanneer is onweer gevaarlijk? Hoe groot is de kans dat het inslaat op de tent, wie bepaald dit en wat zijn dan de beheersmaatregelen.

Ik heb een keer een buitenevenement meegemaakt die vanwege de onweer is afgelast gedurende het evenement, hierbij werdt de 10 secondenregel toegepast.
Ik heb zelf gelukkig nog niet meegemaakt maar buiten het inslaan op de tent zelf kan het ook inslaan op het energienet en dan kan het wel eens afgelopen zijn met je apparatuur. Ik ga er hierbij gemakshalve vanuit dat er geen overspanningsbeveiliging aanwezig is, en dan doel ik niet op de verdeelblokjes, nee flashtraps in de voeding.

Je weet nooit van te voren wat de weersomstandigheden zullen zijn en deze worden zelden van te voren besproken, ik ben het wat dat betreft et Arvid eens gebruik je gezond verstand en overleg op tijd met de klant. Want over het algemeen is het een aantal dagen van te voren bekend wat de weersverwachting is, een telefoontje is dan snel gepleegd.

----------


## Mattheusvz

Zelf ben ik ook van mening dat gezond verstand de boventoon moet voeren. Laat daar ook geen enkele twijfel over bestaan. Maar mijn vraag is eigenlijk meer gericht op de risico's. Wat kan er nu eigenlijk allemaal misgaan tijdens een flinke onweersbui? Loopt onze apparatuur het risico volledig gebraden te worden tijdens een blikseminslag? Of nog veel erger, lopen mensen in een feesttent bepaalde risico's (De tent stond inmiddels al in een stevige plas water)?
En dan krijg je nog het vervolg, wat gebeurt er is er inderdaad schade ontstaat door onweer. Hoe gaat een verzekering daar mee om?

----------


## axys

Wij stonden op een kermis in Limburg. Ook bij ons viel het er in één keer uit. Het tentje waarin wij stonden bestond uit meerdere tentjes, waardoor er regen naar binnen kwam.
Wij vonden het ook link worden, dus hebben wij de stroom uitgeschakeld en alles wat nat kon worden, droog gezet. En toen hebben we gewacht tot het droog werd. 
Het was maar eens klein licht en geluidssetje, dus het stond zo aan de kant en vervolgens ook weer net zo snel op zijn plaats.

----------


## vasco

> Hoe gaat een verzekering daar mee om?



Die keren gewoon niet uit met verwijzing naar hun voorwaarden dat ze geen natuurrampen dekken. Dit staat gemiddeld in elke polisvoorwaarden van elke verzekeringsmaatschappij.

----------


## geenstijl21

> Die keren gewoon niet uit met verwijzing naar hun voorwaarden dat ze geen natuurrampen dekken. Dit staat gemiddeld in elke polisvoorwaarden van elke verzekeringsmaatschappij.



Dat wil ik toch iets nuanceren... Ze keren vaak wel uit bij "directe blikseminslag", dan is er vaak ook sprake van *brandschade.* Uiteraard moet je een uitgebreide (inboedel)verzekering hebben.

Bij "indirecte bliksemslag" (overspanning en inductie) keert de verzekeringsmaatschappij in de regel niet uit.

----------


## moderator

Wanneer we toch genuanceerd naar verzekeringspolissen kijken: een inboedelverzekering dekt vaak de schade in een opslag, loods, huis.
Wanneer je dezelfde apparaten op een evenement gaat gebruiken vervalt de dekking in veel gevallen.
Zelfde gaat op voor verzekering tegen diefstal.

Waterschade: telt een biertje in een wedge ook mee?

----------


## jaksev

Ik heb sinds kort een loods, ik heb de verzekering zo goed als rond. Nog niet helemaal dus, het is allemaal nog niet verzekerd, aangezien de loods een beetje oud is, en nog al lekt bij de grote loods deuren zal ik dadelijk toch maar eens gaan kijken. Denk dat er niets is.

In limburg werd Knorpop gehouden, dat is afgelast het geluid was uitgevallen.

De zware cross heb ik gehoord was ook afgelast maar dat weet ik niet zeker?

----------


## axys

> In limburg werd Knorpop gehouden, dat is afgelast het geluid was uitgevallen.



Voor zover ik heb begrepen hebben ze ook preventieve maatregelen getroffen. Dit houdt in dat ze ook de stroom onderbroken hebben, om ongelukken te voorkomen.

Één geluidssetje stond buiten met een trussje met twee fourbars. De rest stond allemaal overdekt. Ik denk dat dit het geluidssetje is dat uitgevallen is. 
Ik heb nog niet gesproken met de jongens die daar gewerkt hebben, maar dit is wat mij verteld is.

----------


## showband

Even serieus.

Als het onweert dan trek je jouw stekers uit de WCD. 
En je wacht tot het over is getrokken.
En je stuurt mensen in het open veld even weg naar binnen aub.

De electrische puls van een inslag in het lichtnet een paar honderd meter verderop fikt ook gewoon je digitale printplaten uit hoor. En als de verzekering merkt dat het een gevalletje "je stond erbij en keek ernaar" was krijg je niets. Ook niet als je verzekerd bent. Tijdens een onweersbui op een festival buiten of in een tent doorspelen is russisch roulette.


even als extra :
Nog elk jaar kijken er mensen op hun neus omdat blijkt dat hun uitgefikte TV thuis niet is verzekerd omdat ze zelf de inslag niet hadden maar de buren 30 huizen verderop. Correct, ik trek thuis de stekker uit de muur als ik mijn dure homestudio niet gebruik. Want verzekeren tegen indirecte schade van een inslag wil ik niet betalen.

YouTube - lightning strike on football field

hoe ver weg is ver weg?
let op de afstand tussen flits een en klap twee
YouTube - LIGHTNING HITS TREE UP CLOSE

----------


## Christiaan Visser

Tijdens deze natuurlijke schoonheden dacht ik dat een verandering van beroep wel van toepassing is; Ik word weerman, die 'doet' veel betere lichtshows en heeft betere fixtures tot zijn beschikking. 

Ontopic;

Wanneer het serieus dichtbij komt, stroom eraf/eruit en rustig afwachten tot het voorbij is, ondertussen op een 'veilige' plek genieten van de lichtshow, dit allen tezamen met een gezond verstand uiteraard. Als de organisatie zelf geen voorzorgsmaatregelen neemt, doen we het zelf wel.

----------


## Mark-LED

Tijdje terug PA setje verhuurd in een feesttent in Friesland, na afloop begon het al flink te regenen en daarna te onweren. Toen we alles afgestapeld hadden en er alleen nog een pc spotje op het aggregaat aangesloten was sloeg de bliksem vermoedelijk in het aggregaat. Gevolg: spotje dood.

Dat risico neem ik dus nooit weer en voortaan bij een aggregaat samen met onweer: alles eruit tot het onweer over is.

----------


## Upgrading your system

tsjah, er is allemaal wat voor te zeggen. mijn idee is meestal dat een goede aarding, gezond verstand en het feest in ieder geval open houden vaak het veiligste is.

je moet immers ook niet vergeten dat wanneer je mensen naar huis laat gaan (wat uiteraard gebeurt als je een feest aflast wanneer het noodweer al is losgebarsten) moeten deze mensen ook nog over straat. meestal zijn mensen lopend of op de fiets vanwegen het drankgebruik dat die avond gepland stond.
wanneer je vervolgens die mensen over dijken en door weilanden naar huis laat fietsen denk ik dat je een groter risico neemt dan ze binnen te houden met slechts het wachten op een tijdelijke onderbreking.

wanneer een tent goed is opgebouwd is dit risico meer aanvaardbaar dan mensen het weer te laten trotseren mijn inziens

----------


## SoundOfSilence

Hmmm...

Mijn persoonlijke instelling is dat je het niet gaat winnen van Moedertje Natuur (goed de aarde/tent dan ook is).

Hevige regen, onweer of extreme wind zijn voor mij toch echt reden om de zaak af te blazen en maatregelen te treffen om de schade te voorkomen en/of beperken.

Dit gaat in eerste instantie in overleg met de organisatie, maar als ik me onprettig ga voelen doe ik het wel op eigen titel.

Ben het eens met de de organisatie "verantwoordelijk" is voor de gasten, maar met z'n allen op een kluitje in een tent is een risico voor veel mensen, met veel mensen ver uit elkaar op een dijk een stuk minder.
Risicospreiding  :Big Grin: 

Daarnaast ben ik als tech verantwoordlijk voor de apparatuur en de crew die daar direct mee te maken heeft en iets minder voor de bezoeker.

'k weet niet of er iemand op het Forum rondhangt die iets van Rockit (in Maarsseveen) afweet, maar dat was afgelopen weekend...
Openluchtfestivalletje. Bij de lockers (voor bezoekers) hing een pamflet waarop gewaarschuwt werd voor noodweer, maar het festival ging gewoon van start. 
Gelukkig was ik net voor de slagregen weg, maar vanuit mijn raam (12 km van Maarsseveen af) zag ik een spectaculaire lichtshow boven de polder. Ben erg nieuwsgierig of men daar doorgegaan is.

----------


## joe

> 'k weet niet of er iemand op het Forum rondhangt die iets van Rockit (in Maarsseveen) afweet, maar dat was afgelopen weekend...



Jep ik was er bij, een hoop regen zeg  :Frown:  Er waren 2 grote buien (met onweer), de 1ste bui eind van de middag, zijn de 2 podiums op het eiland geslote geweest en is al het publiek van het eiland gehaald. de 2de grote bui was aan het einde van het festival, een aantal podiums zijn eerder dicht gegaan zodat we de techniek nog zo droog mogelijk konden houden. En ja het was heeel erg nat, maar dat maakte voor een heel deel van het publiek niks uit leek het wel  :Wink:

----------


## joe

Ik was trouwens wel heel erg blij dat de rainhoods voor me speakers een week eerder binnen waren gekomen  :Big Grin:

----------


## vasco

> De zware cross heb ik gehoord was ook afgelast maar dat weet ik niet zeker?



Even aanvullen, deze was niet afgelast.

----------


## sparky

Ik zat zaterdag op het stadhuisplein R'dam, paar setjes babysitten voor het zomercarnaval. Ik had alle versterkers en de tafel in de opslag boven 1 van de horecagelegenheden staan en alleen de stacks en 1 van de DJ-setjes buiten. Toen ik in de middag de voorspellingen zag ben ik rustig plastic gaan snijden voor de speakers en heb deze en de DJ-booth buiten ingepakt. Alles draaide op vaste spanning. Het noodweer is uitgebleven bij ons, bij regen en onweer wat verder weg had ik wel doorgedraaid. Al het echt los had gegaan, had ik de buitensetjes van het net gehaald en de boel binnen verder laten gaan, zover is het gelukkig niet gekomen, want Rotterdam bleef gespaard dit weekend.

Interessant topic verder

----------


## Leks

Even een vraagje interesse omdat mij (gelukkig) de ervaring ontbreekt
gezien veel mensen grote verhalen hebben over bliksem en onweer

Wat gebeurd er als bliksem inslaat in een paal in de buurt van je show?
toch gewoon een directe ontlading in de aarde? ( of is deze aarde dan het probleem?)

en heeft een beetje tent geen bliksemafleider?

Verder heeft een PA of licht installatie toch niet echt verbinding met de buitenwereld (aangenomen dat je op een aggregaat draait) 
dus de spanning van de bliksem zal je apparatuur niet snel bereiken lijkt me.
( of is hier weer de aarde het probleem?)

En mocht de bliksem in een verdeelstation/hoogspannings mast inslaan in de buurt zit daar geen beveiliging tussen van de netleverancier?

Oftwel; je bent toch alleen maar de l*l als je tussen het inslag punt en de aarde zit?

Denk ik te optimistisch?
Wie kan me hier iets nuttigs over vertellen? ( documentatie is ook altijd welkom)

Leks

----------


## renevanh

> Waterschade: telt een biertje in een wedge ook mee?



Dat hangt af van het merk, niet?  :Big Grin: 

Onweer en tenten... een linke combinatie, aangezien de palen die de tent omhoog houden doorgaans het hoogste punt zijn en ook nog eens van prima geleidend materiaal.

Tip: blijf uit de buurt van tentpalen bij onweer.

----------


## showband

jouw fine computerlogica fikt al uit als je in je PC zonder polsbandje zit te poken.

Als er dan op jouw locatie een esd puls van een bolbliksem voorbijkomt hoop je dat een aardkabeltje schade voorkomt?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## R. den Ridder

Even over de zwarte cross..

Deze is zeker niet afgelast, verre van..waar wil je 30.000 man tijdens een onweer ook heen sturen he.. was er als bezoeker, mooi feestje.

De 2 grote bliksemgeleiders, te weten het reuzenrad en nog een gelijkwaardige kermisattractie zijn vrij snel na het begin van het onweer gesloten, verder is alles doorgegaan als gepland. grootste nadeel was het feit dat het terrein door het weer niet meer met zwaar reinigingsmaterieel te betreden was waardoor er zondag wel erg veel plastic bekerwerk op de grond rondzwierf.

Off-topic: Purple had in de tent er een mooie setup van gemaakt! lang leve studio due CSL4's

----------


## Leks

Ss het werkelijk de ESD puls die de schade veroorzaakt bij onweer?
want dan heeft stekkers lostrekken ook bar weinig zin...
( ook bij " regulier" onweer; want die bollen zijn wat zeldzaampjes)

En ergens lijkt het me toch geen slecht idee om in een tentpaal ( hol ding) een stukje dik geisoleerd koper kabel van 50 mm doorsnede mee naar beneden te laten lopen. beneden netjes de grond in, boven aan een los puntje op top van de stok.
Wel zo veilig & makkelijk

@ showband
dr is een hoop in mn pc wat in kan aanraken zonder band hoor  :Smile: 
alleen niet ff je wolle trui uitdoen en dan aan je RAM gaan zitten .

Leks

----------


## Watt Xtra

> Even over de zwarte cross..
> 
> Deze is zeker niet afgelast, verre van..waar wil je 30.000 man tijdens een onweer ook heen sturen he.. was er als bezoeker, mooi feestje.
> 
> De 2 grote bliksemgeleiders, te weten het reuzenrad en nog een gelijkwaardige kermisattractie zijn vrij snel na het begin van het onweer gesloten, verder is alles doorgegaan als gepland. grootste nadeel was het feit dat het terrein door het weer niet meer met zwaar reinigingsmaterieel te betreden was waardoor er zondag wel erg veel plastic bekerwerk op de grond rondzwierf.
> 
> Off-topic: Purple had in de tent er een mooie setup van gemaakt! lang leve studio due CSL4's



nog even een aanvulling dan.
Kermis atraccties zijn idd uitgeschakeld muziek ging gewoon door.

Echter is er vanaf 20uur wel een ingangsverbod van kracht gegaan ivm komende onweer. mensen die na 20uur het terrein opwilden werden gewoon weg naar huis gestuurd.

We hebben het over de vrijdag. Alles ging zo goed tot men besloot het vuurwerk te ontsteken, dit veroorzaakte enorme knallen, echt onwijs hard. Tot in haaksbergen te horen geweest. 

Volgens mij hebben die knallen het onweer aangetrokken,  :Smile:  vuurwerk was net afgelopen en toen begon de natuur te knipperen.

Onweer is niet dichterbij geweest als 7 sec. na de bliksem.

Tevens. Bij grotere festivalls is er meestal rechtstreeks contact met brandweer, dan wel gemeente. Zij kunnen ook bepalen dat er bijvoorbeeld een aflasting, dan wel stop moet plaatsvinden.

Brandweer heeft bij de zwarte cross bepaald dat er kon worden doorgegaan, bliksemvangers moesten echter idd wel uit. 

Vond je het er een bende???

Was vorig jaar wel anders.. toen is het volledige terrein 50 cm afgegraven en volledig gezeefd ivm de troep die in de grond zat.

----------


## viz-e

> Even een vraagje interesse omdat mij (gelukkig) de ervaring ontbreekt
> gezien veel mensen grote verhalen hebben over bliksem en onweer
> 
> Wat gebeurd er als bliksem inslaat in een paal in de buurt van je show?
> toch gewoon een directe ontlading in de aarde? ( of is deze aarde dan het probleem?)
> 
> en heeft een beetje tent geen bliksemafleider?
> 
> Verder heeft een PA of licht installatie toch niet echt verbinding met de buitenwereld (aangenomen dat je op een aggregaat draait) 
> ...



In principe ben je een heel eind op de goede weg.
Je apparatuur aarden zou inderdaad eerder voor bliksemschade zorgen.
Door die aarding zelf je ervoor dat bij een inslag een spanning op de behuizing ed. komt te staan waar het apparaat niet op berekend is.
(dat wil uiteraard niet zeggen dat je nu niets meer moet aarden, want het heeft uiteraard wel andere voordelen  :Wink:  )

Vaak zijn om die reden thuis ook vaak na een inslag TV's, tuners ed. defect. Deze zijn immers via de kabel geaard)

Schade door inslag in het reguliere elektriciteitsnet komt eigenlijk niet meer voor, er zijn inderdaad overal bliksembeschermers aangebracht.
En als je op een agregaat draait is kans op een directe inslag helemaal klein.

Verder gaat gevoelige elektronica vaak stuk door het grote elektromagnetische veld dat optreedt.

En tot slot is het verblijven in een tent op een open veld nu ook niet echt de meest veilige optie, maar dat hoef ik vast niet uit te leggen..

----------


## StijnS

> Even een vraagje interesse omdat mij (gelukkig) de ervaring ontbreekt
> gezien veel mensen grote verhalen hebben over bliksem en onweer
> 
> Wat gebeurd er als bliksem inslaat in een paal in de buurt van je show?
> toch gewoon een directe ontlading in de aarde? ( of is deze aarde dan het probleem?)
> 
> en heeft een beetje tent geen bliksemafleider?
> 
> Verder heeft een PA of licht installatie toch niet echt verbinding met de buitenwereld (aangenomen dat je op een aggregaat draait) 
> ...



Als de bliksem inslaat op de grond, wordt op dat punt een lading aangebracht. Deze lading wordt zwakker naarmate je verder weg bent van het punt. Dit houdt dus in dat er een potentiaalverschil is tussen 2 geaarde punten.
Stel je nu voor dat je een aardingspin in de grond getikt hebt, en je toestellen ook nog eens geaard hebt via b.v. de coax kabel. Er zal nu een pottentiaalverschil zijn tussen de aarding en de coax kabel. Aangezien jij deze met elkaar verbindt, gaat er een stroom lopen, en deze kan dus toestellen verwoesten.
De formules ontglippen me even, maar een verschil van 1 meter kan al een aardig hoge spanning geven...
Het veiligste is dus nog altijd om als er een onweer in de buurt is ALLE apparatuur af te koppelen van aarding en net.

----------


## rolanddeg

Alsof we het over de duivel hebben...

Blikseminslag Oslo: 100 gewonden - Buitenland - Telegraaf.nl [24 uur actueel, ook mobiel] [buitenland]

zo 03 aug 2008, 18:18
Bijna honderd gewonden door blikseminslag Oslo

OSLO -  Door twee blikseminslagen in het publiek bij een autorace in de Noorse hoofdstad Oslo zijn zondag ten minste negentig mensen gewond geraakt. De toeschouwers zijn met ambulances en helikopters naar nabijgelegen ziekenhuizen gebracht.

De bliksem sloeg in paraplu’s en een hek. Zeker duizend mensen stonden op een heuvel naar de autorace te kijken. De wedstrijd werd gestaakt.

----------

